# Tadpoles/Cyclops



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Anybodt feed their tads freshwater Cyclops? The package says they are for carniverous fish, I figure since they occur in freshwater tads would encounter them.
mark


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes I have heard of people feeding out cyclopeeze.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I think I tried some a few years ago....eventually I stopped. Not sure why. Maybe the powder was a bother.

I'd love to hear also if anyone is using it and feels it ?helps?

Shawn


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I had some frozen cyclopeeze from when I had pipefish. I went ahead and tossed in alittle for my tads. Will see if they eat it.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I've used it with tadpole and they do take it. I've used in with the hourglass tadpoles that I've been producing. 

Ed


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I use this pelleted version:


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i use the frozen cyclops about once a week and they gobble them up pretty fast, it does fould up the water though so i do a water change the following day


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I've started using the freeze dried ones from Brine Shrimp Direct - Freeze-Dried Copepods

Along with that I use their decapped brine shrimp eggs as my staple diets for my tads - Decapsulated (Non-Hatching)Brine Shrimp Eggs

I've had very good results.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I stopped feeding the decapsulated brin shrimp eggs i notice that everytime i fed them the that the tads would ingest a lot of air and woudl have air bubbles in their bodies, keep an eye for that.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I've been feeding CYCLOP-EEZE : Home as part of my feeding regimen for about a year now and it def. has an impact on the reds, yellows and oranges.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I use the same product Corpus Callosum uses for my imis and leuc tads with good success.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Corpus Callosum said:


> I use this pelleted version:


It seems this product has been discontinued. I haven't seen it at any local store, all the online vendors are out of stock and it appears that it is not listed on Tetra's website.





stemcellular said:


> I've been feeding CYCLOP-EEZE : Home as part of my feeding regimen for about a year now and it def. has an impact on the reds, yellows and oranges.


Know of any chain stores that carry this brand? I know I can get it online but not paying shipping is always a plus.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I have never seen it at any chain pet stores, just indepndantly owned high end fish stores. Places that deal with expensive discus for the most part


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

I've seen a couple chain stores carry a cyclop eeze gel....but I can only imagine how bad that would foul the water.

Most of the independent fish stores around me only carry saltwater and no high end freshwater.
I'll probably just get it online.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I've been using this for over a year with good results. 

CYCLOP-EEZE : Home


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Corpus Callosum said:


> I use this pelleted version:


Ingredients: Fish Meal, Dehulled Soybean Meal, Wheat Germ Meal, Wheat Flour, Corn Gluten, Feeding Oat Meal, Potato Protein, Shrimp Meal, Dried Yeast, *Cyclops*, Wheat Gluten, Monobasic Calcium Phosphate, L-Lysine Monohydrochloride, Lecithin, Soybean Oil, Algae Meal, Yeast Extract, Ascorbic Acid, Inositol, Niacin, A-Tocopherol-Acetate, Riboflavin-5-Phosphate, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate, Choline Chloride, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Palmitate, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex, Folic Acid, Biotin, Cyanocobalamin, Cholecalciferol, Manganese Sulfate Monohydrate, Ferrous Sulfate Monohydrate, Zinc Sulfate Monohydrate, Cobalt Nitrate Hexahydrate. Color includes: Beta-Carotene, Black Carbon, Red #3 Dye, Ethoxyquin and Citric Acid, both as preservatives. 

10th on the list of ingredients. I can't help but wonder how much nutritional value the Cyclops are really contributing to this Tetra product. I suspect it's just the pigments they carry.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

that's why you buy the real stuff. I mix it with 4-5 other tad foods, and then serve.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

stemcellular said:


> that's why you buy the real stuff. I mix it with 4-5 other tad foods, and then serve.


You're right. Do you really pay that much for it? (cf. that web site)

By the way, having fed your tads for you a few times, I know you powder your tad food . Water soluble substances + small particle size with massive surface area = huge loss of goodness to the water. That's one reason I like pellets, even small ones and why I never asked for your recipe :/.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

It wasn't expensive. Purchased a small can online a year ago for less than $20. Have used about 1/10 of it.

I never have had water issues with my mix, but I also feed twice a week, do frequent water changes, use large volumes of water, and use lots of aquatic plants, snails, leaf litter, etc. 

Plus, I hate pellets. Contrary to what you note above, when I first started out and used them I would find fungi laden pellets in tad containers as most tads wouldn't touch them. I also like to experiment with distribution of food (some remains at the surface, some sinks, etc). The mix I currently use contains equal parts of cyclop-eeze, sera-micron, josh's spirulina/chorella mix (sp?), Tadpole Micro Powder and Dendrovit Pro-Aktiv Tadpole Powder, both obtainable from dartfrog UK. The cyclop-eeze, sera-micron and spirulina/chorella remain on the surface while the Tadpole Micro Powder and Dendrovit Pro-Aktiv Tadpole Powder sink to the bottom.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Water issues wouldn't be my concern, rather that you're losing a considerable portion of potential nutritional value from the powder. I think your aquatic plants, snails, leaf litter, etc, are probably as significant contributors to the diet as the powder.

Experimentation is good, one scientist to another . Personally I really like the tiny New Life Spectrum pellets and I haven't had any fungal issues, but I'm a newbie compared to you.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

To each his own, and its hard to say. I used to get a lot of SLS but once I switched to different nutritional supplements (both for adults, tads and froglets) it never came back. This actually allowed me to lessen my feeder diversification, relying 99% now on ffs whereas in the past I cultured all kinds of crazy things. I mean, heck, I was able to raise and breed big, bad, terribilis on ffs.


----------

